# Your favourite SP attractant scent???



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

What are you guys using for best results? I bought a couple bucktails in South Africa recently and want to give them a spray with a fish attractant before giving them a shot?

What are your thoughts on Squidgie S factor, where can it be purchased in Melb???

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

toe jam? :shock:

Personally I don't use any scent/attractants.. Perhaps thats why I'm such a crap fisherman...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Milt,
Squidgee S factor works...quite instantly...but you got to purchase a pro range plastic packet to get the s factor sachet inside-use it sparingly...Try the bucktails in it...or the spray on attractants[ok quality]...or dip it in the gulp pack sauce..halco stuff /tuna oil[outa fashion?]...
Others will suggest more,
Regards,
johnny


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.okuma.com.au/home/stimulate/product.asp?pid=USRS-100G

havent used this but the stimulate instant bait works a treat 
3 bream 
1 65cm flathead

all in 1 hour


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Fc , is that the stuff that comes in a packet and you mix the two sachets together and shake them up , and its moulded on your hook like dough ??????


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

no thats a the stimulate instant bait 
have a look around the link i put up
but the attractant does work instant bait keeps for 8 weeks from being made and 6 months before u make it 
perfect fo keeping some in the tackle bag while fishing

i am no way affiliiated with stimulate


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have never used anything but one thing i have noticed (with GULPS) is they usually get hits as soon as you get em wet. Then not so much. Just wonder if the crap thats in them washs out really quick or some other factor is at play. 
Dunno


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use this stuff called UniButter. It's made from what's left of sea urchin after the uni has been removed. Fish go crazy for this attractant. The UniButter is a thick paste that sticks to swim baits for several casts. I use this when fishing for bass in the kelp beds.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Going to give them another go this weekend, not much luck so far...

Had some captures using the old Squidgy Aniseed spray in Saltwater, had a few hits ( But nothing major ) using the Yum Crawfish spray in Freshwater. I almost bought the Gulp Alive spray pack recently till it scanned through at $32.95, I probably still should have bought it but the spray bottle is quite large and would find it difficult to house the thing on the yak ( Hmmm drink bottle holder? ).

Some of the K-Mart / Big W brands stink to high heaven but are cheap and I am sure would work well enough ( Once again, too many scents to take out all at once ). Big Johns Grand Tournament extreme scents come in prawn, garlic and aniseed flavours... 'Cheap and nasty' do not do these smells justice.

Have not tried the Stimulate spray ( Pescado swears by it ) but I once purchased some Stimulate berley and never used it, unlucky for me some Rats found it in my garage and devoured it along with 2 lt of Tuna Oil, the lids of the plastic squirt bottles housing said oil, the reel boxes that they spilled the oil on and an old bit of oily sheet metal shelving... Saw one of them once, half the size of my cat.

Luckily they didnt spill it on my yak eh?!!! :shock:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have used that ultrabite spray - it does work, especially on squid jigs where the spray really soaks into the material. I have noticed that a gulp sandworm loses its scent after 10-15 mins, but if I give it a quick spray with ultrabite there appears to be a surge in interest in the plastic. It tends to wash off the plastics pretty fast though, and it costs $10 for a small can, so its not all good news.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhh , attractants hey , they are a bit of a hot and cold issue , i mean you don't use them on h/b's and they work right ? ... s/p's are supposed to work by action alone...but they don't do so well , lets be honost about that....my secret recipe is a home made one that does a decent job i believe , so try this recipe...

1/ SPRAY BOTTLE...2/ 1 CLOVE OF CRUSHED GARLIC...3/ 200ml TUNA OIL...4/ TWO TEASPOONS OF ANISEED OIL...5/ 200ml DISTILLED WATER

Blend all ingredients for 1-2 mins [prefer med speed] and wallah...instant scents , i know the water and tuna oil are incompatable...but try and see how your results improve [hopefully] you get enough to last for months and its basically costless to make.......maybe $7.00 if you have to buy everything , i usually have most the ingredients handy ... good luck


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Im a huge stimulate man, mainly at night though where i reckon an extra bit of scent helps, also to mask any nasty smells on your hands (suncream, rid) which im super paranoid about. Also, YUM in shrimp/crawfish is the goods, spray it all over your lure and it looks like the thing is bleeding!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

The Squidgy S-factor works well, but like Johnny said, you have to buy the Pro range plastics and you get a little sachet. However, these sachets do last a while if you remember that it's only necessary to smear the stuff over the last third or so of your plastic, and only to reapply every 15 - 20 casts.

One other thing to remember is that it is (reportedly) designed specifically for native species like bream, bass etc, and might not work on species like trout and redfin...

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies fellas 

I'll be fishing salt water based this weekend and will drop into Rays outdoors for convenience sakes tonight to see what they stock. Otherwise i might take rob 316's advice and make my own for next trip. How does fresh mussels, pilchards, tuna oil and a clove of garlic sound all ground up in the mortar and pestle :shock: I think it will work a treat but might need some other adhesive ingredient to help it stay on the lure / plastic longer any ideas?

Milt,


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

2 teaspoons of self raising flour.....but you didn't hear that from me...


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Heya Occy,

yes have heard of the WD40 and CRC trick  haven't tested it though? One day when i have caught by bag of fish and there's some wd 40 lying around i'll giveit a shot to see if it work?

rob316 your fast becoming another legend of this site behind Poddy, Varp, Squidder, Red, Gatesy and the list goes on 8)

Milt,


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

have to test that one out


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I'va had success with the YUM branded scent.....Garlic works very well on Bass,

I've also tried the Shrimp scent for Bass but my strike rate seems to drop with the Shrimp scent.......


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Occy and Milt knew many oldtimers fishing salt water who used bait dipped in kerosene as an attractant and often out fished mates with same bait undipped...probably similar smell to the DWF spray oils mentioned


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Heya Dodgy one,

There used be a product which named escapes me available back then that was yellow in color and the primary ingredient was kero. Care had to be taken with fish otherwise they stunk after a while of kero. I'm pretty sure its no longer sold.

Keep well Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZjNZHYAACNfgAAQQIfEAAwiEIA///+gMADUyImIEntEm0yamjIaG1CKbTak00BoAAaAGqe0JPSZQ0GEGgNAEonuW3puFxbqgPsT7jOoMWYDEUYeEWOEg5pgoIpF2YQ0YDwgYw0trTv2fYi2HCZIOpqpcCmxTho/PnjbQIjGG5yckkHEBCx/uOtl+Upk0Lw5OB1cs0wxq4ohUazA4oAJPKxp71GqTyMMFq2eLsxKstQ4F9TsCCLBdSFvYokoyrQLcsyYKGCi2uIzto0KC6BguAAwiSlvFnubbjJ2dUu3KIBIbnX+LuSKcKEhMZrI7A==


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been using dizzy dorgs garlic gel seems to work ok and will stick to hard bodies. Apprently his CLT sent is the go.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt said:


> primary ingredient was kero. Care had to be taken with fish otherwise they stunk after a while of kero.,


Yes agree Milt, all the old fellas used to gut the fish straight away because of risk of kero permeating the flesh if left with bait inside


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

maybe if you spray nicotine on your lures the fish will get addicted to it and keep on smashing it. It works on humans, why not fish 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the ultrabite stimulate paste. For eveb better results, I coat the lure with the paste, then roll the lure in some glitter. he glitter slowly drifts off and looks like peeling scales from a wounded fish. This works really well sometimes.


----------

